# Help! Sahok SH-4980 Keeps shutting off



## MontrealCustoms (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys, wondering if someone could help me out, I got this heat press given to me a while back but am only now deciding to give her a go, it keeps just shutting itself off, I know it has something to do with the outlet cuz i changed the socket and it started working again, then shut off again, anyone know if it needs a certain amount of volts? the machine is a Sahok SH-4980 any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like it happened before. Sounds like the same problem. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t64778-2.html


The irony would be that you got the press from lawannas


----------

